# Great!



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/5300930.stm


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

bloody marvelous :bawling: 

It's funny though, how once one of the big names does something, all the other companies follow like sheep. baaah 

Uninsured drivers are not a new marvel to our world, so it can only be an excuse, in my eyes.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

"Insurance for riskier customers, such as young men, will rise by up to 40%."

Disgusting... younger drivers are already getting screwed by laughable quotes as it is..

Two and three grand quotes at entry level are already commonplace, sticking another 40% on top is just going to encourage uninsured driving IMO.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats because younger drivers behave like ar$eholes on the road. Go on http://video.google.com

Think how many thousands of the w4nkers crash and drive with no insurance every day. You know the ones. Baseball caps. driving "in-between" the front two seats... swerving left and right to simulate torque steer in their 1.1 12v corsa...


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

All it means is more and more cars will be uninsured as they wont pay the silly premium

= costing us more as you cant claim against Non insured drivers

Stupid idea!

Any chance to make more money


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Norwich Union are rather too close to New Labour. Who better to price off the road new drivers yet to become addicted to the joys of motoring. 

I would guess that this is a way of 'persuading' more young drivers to take up their pay as you go insurance package with its insidious black box monitering system.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What they really need to do is crack down on the whip-lash fraudsters. I love the advert where a cycle crashes into the back of a car and the driver starts doing all the whip-lash motions. Bloody scummers. Yeah, it's only car insurance, you steal £5000 you thieving b*stard. It's not real, just car insurance money. 

Mind you, when you sell pieces of paper for £1000, people won't have too many qualms about stealing from you. 

It's a vicious circle. High insurance premiums mean that people are more likely to claim the earth when they receive a tap on the rear just to cover their own insurance. This further increases prices.


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

Not all young drivers **** about, we were all youn once and when get a fast car all like to show of, but i bet money young drivers are more aware of whats going on and have faster reactions then older drivers.

Im 26 call that old if you wish but ive had sports cars for years and paid the price on insurance which i think is a total joke, only this year have i finally got ins under 1k (Thanks A-Plan).

Give someone in there 60's a fast car i can guarantee there not as quick at there reactions as some one in there 20s...


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Surely a better system for catching uninsured motorists is the answer rather than making policies even more unaffordable - I thought this is what the insurance database was designed to sort out??


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tax change*

Hey I heard that they mite by bringing a new tax scheme where a driver pays but the mile. 

This will charge you more for peak time like 8:00 in the morning and 5:00 at night but also take away your tax disc and lowers petrol costs and insurance. 

Anyone know if this is gonna happen?:sadwavey:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

leggus said:


> "Insurance for riskier customers, such as young men, will rise by up to 40%."
> 
> Disgusting... younger drivers are already getting screwed by laughable quotes as it is..
> 
> Two and three grand quotes at entry level are already commonplace, sticking another 40% on top is just going to encourage uninsured driving IMO.


Totally agree 100% Just like my driving test I took 3 times when I drive lorries,diggers,bulldozers,4x4s and sports cars. 
it just made me wanna say **** it and drive home without a licence.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Did everyone miss this part in the above story?



> Norwich Union said claims for personal injuries had been the main reason for the rise in its costs.


Uninsured drivers aren't _the_ problem, it's dodgy personal injury claims.


----------

